# circle hook for carp fishing?



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

I keep hearing people telling me not to use circle hooks for carp fishing. Can you carp fishing gurus chime in on this and tell me what you guys perfer? Thanks.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I know people that have played with them in the past with some success (bottombouncer will hopefully chime in), but it is hard to beat a simple hair rig with a bait holder hook. A hair rig leaves the hook completely exposed so the sinker can set the hook when the fish picks up and runs with the bait. After you cast out loosen your drag so that the fish can run with the bait without pulling your rod in. Then wait for the drag to sing, pickup the rod and carefully tighten the drag.


If you want to learn more strategies for catching carp you should consider dropping by Osprey Lake on Saturday. Several of Ohio's most dedicated carp angler's will be there and they are always willing to share with other interested fisherman.

For more information check out these links:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=121222
http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35139
http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35539


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the info Tim! The hair rig looks really cool.


----------

